# What Charter boat/Captains have you fished with



## mikelogg (Jan 27, 2009)

Just wondering if we have fished the same waters?I have fished with Capt. Tommy Browning on Ms. Celest out of Destin several times.Also with Billy Teems-Miss Angie and the Fishing Teem several times out of Destin.I have also fished the F/V Fox Islander out of Seward AK,and the F/V Sea Katch out of Homer AK.Any of you guys fished any of these boats/Capts. before?


----------



## donald-f (Jan 27, 2009)

I fish out of panama city and have gone on the same boat for 5 years now. It is a party deep sea boat called the Jubilee. It is child friendly and my wife who does not fish loves to go along for the ride. Very good Capt. and deck hands to assist in any way to make the trip enjoyable.


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Jan 27, 2009)

Out of Destin, I have fished with John on the Top Gun (about 6 times), Kelly on the Sun Rise (Many of times) and I have fished the Sunset a few times.  There were a couple more but my memory aint good right now.


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Jan 28, 2009)

First trip ever was with Capt. Judy, what a joke. Fished on the Double or Nothing in her fleet. All the way to the snapper banks for black sea bass and vermillion. What a waste of $1200. I'll never set foot on one of her boats again.

Since then I have used Big bend Charters out of Steinhatchee, Capt. brian Smith. Had much more fun and caught real fish.


----------



## Rays123 (Jan 28, 2009)

http://www.panamacitybeachfishing.net/index.html
heres a link

We went bottom fishing in the Gulf outside of PCB it was the best fishing trip ive ever been 
The Boat was The Best Bet with cpt John
will def. go back again


----------



## fman (Feb 6, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> First trip ever was with Capt. Judy, what a joke. Fished on the Double or Nothing in her fleet. All the way to the snapper banks for black sea bass and vermillion. What a waste of $1200. I'll never set foot on one of her boats again.
> 
> Since then I have used Big bend Charters out of Steinhatchee, Capt. brian Smith. Had much more fun and caught real fish.



I know what you mean! I haven't been out with her but with Amick's Deep Sea fishing. They are great people but I just feel like it is too much to pay for the goal of the trip to be limiting out on b-liners and sea bass! Don't get me wrong that is great eating but I wanted to target some big Grouper and sow snapper.They had one rod rigged up for Grouper that everyone had to pass around to get a shot at.  From then forward I always bring my own gear so I can fish the style that I want to.

I have been on several party boats out of Jacksonville, Fl that are great. The one with the most interactive Captain is www.mayportprincessfishing.com The only thing is that is seems to be the most popular and you get more of the familys with the kids and grandparents all tagging along. 

The Party boat I like out of J'ville is the www.kingneptunefishing.com They have a new boat that may now be the fastest in the area. In my opinion that boat is for the more seasoned fisherman. I like that because more you get a lot of tips from veteran fisherman in the area.


----------



## Clark_Kent (Feb 8, 2009)

http://www.legallimitscharters.com/
We fished with Capt Steve Hart of Legal Limits out of Steinhatchee last spring break. He was the BEST! With a family trip, with our 10 yr old triplets at the time, we came in to the dock with 200# of fish. The amberjack and grouper were fun and decent to eat, but the "FL Snapper" are the BEST! When we make it back, would like to catch a few AJ's for my fish cake recipe, but we could then just head to the bigger grouper water and catch good size Fl Snapper all day long and be happy, with the occ. keeper grouper thrown in for added excitement!
Capt Steve was awesome, we'll definitely go back first chance we get!
Mike & Alison


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Feb 8, 2009)

Clark_Kent said:


> http://www.legallimitscharters.com/
> We fished with Capt Steve Hart of Legal Limits out of Steinhatchee last spring break. He was the BEST! With a family trip, with our 10 yr old triplets at the time, we came in to the dock with 200# of fish. The amberjack and grouper were fun and decent to eat, but the "FL Snapper" are the BEST! When we make it back, would like to catch a few AJ's for my fish cake recipe, but we could then just head to the bigger grouper water and catch good size Fl Snapper all day long and be happy, with the occ. keeper grouper thrown in for added excitement!
> Capt Steve was awesome, we'll definitely go back first chance we get!
> Mike & Alison



Steve is a friend of mine. A good captain and a nice guy.


----------



## Ironman (Feb 8, 2009)

*charter*

Been out several times with Captain Mike Eller
on the Fish-N-Fool out of Destin. 
Had pretty good "luck" so far. 
The mate is really on the ball too.


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 8, 2009)

This is great information!


----------



## t k (Feb 8, 2009)

I went on a bottom fishing trip with amicks years ago.The boat was a single screw morgan 31ft if I remember right.It was not a bad trip for what it was.The best bottom fishing was with Chris Oaks out of panacea florida.We have used him several times and it is a great trip.We went on the shady lady out of zekes marina in orange beach and had a good trip.
 If you are serious about having a good trip and catching good fish you need to look at going to venice louisiana.It is by far the best fishing I have ever experienced.It doesn't matter whether it is inshore,bottom fishing,or bluewater you want,they are all available.There are alot of good captains to use.We have used capt eddie burger and have never been disappointed.He posts reports here from time to time under capteddie,definitely worth a look.


----------



## GrouperMaster (Jun 6, 2010)

Parker Phoenix said:


> Steve is a friend of mine. A good captain and a nice guy.



Whose boat are you on in your profile picture


----------



## deadend (Jun 6, 2010)

Been diving and fishing with Capt. Kamen Miller out of Carrabelle several times.  www.carrabellecharters.com

His boat is a 46' Newton Dive Special that has enough room to play frisbee on the deck and is the stuff for fishing and diving.  Kamen knows the area well and while I've been out to the 'grounds with him on a 3 day trip I'd much rather stay inshore and hit all of his private #'s that always produce.


----------



## sharks (Jun 7, 2010)

*captains*

Fished several times years ago with Captain Andy Hicks that works for Captain Ritchie Lott great trips and he was great with my son he still talks about those trips he still likes to watch the videos that we took and looking at the pictures


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Jun 7, 2010)

Worst guided trip I ever had was with Capt. Newlin every time we would catch a decent fish he would pull up and leave all we had when we got back were some expensive sea bass and barracuda! Best inshore trip would have to be with Capt. wendall harper out of Darien. If you listen to him you'll have more trout than anybody on the dock!


----------



## grouper throat (Jun 7, 2010)

donald-f said:


> I fish out of panama city and have gone on the same boat for 5 years now. It is a party deep sea boat called the Jubilee. It is child friendly and my wife who does not fish loves to go along for the ride. Very good Capt. and deck hands to assist in any way to make the trip enjoyable.



I've been once with them and enjoyed it also. It's the typical party boat reef catches (triggers, beeliners, black sea bass, etc) but quite enjoyable and even better on the dinner table.


----------



## doghuntin (Jun 10, 2010)

I've fished with capt Tommy Browning on the Finest Kind for the last 30 years and always caught a lot of fish and had a good time. Fished with capt Jeff on the Mollie, and wow what a boat and the fish he puts you on. The Anastasia as long as you catch beeliners and small fish you stay one the wreck and if you catch something with any size he pulls you off and moves again.


----------



## stepup (Jun 10, 2010)

We have fished alot from the Sea Lover Capt. David Stokes out of Daytona Beach. A great capt. that works hard.


----------

